# los altos hills out to fine bicyclists through jan



## nowatt (Jan 14, 2008)

got a ticket for the heinous crime of doing a partial track stand stop at the bottom of Altamont at Moody,even though no moving cars in sight. In fact i'm so used to doing this that 
(stupidly) i saw the cop and thought nothing of it.
Anyway, that's my problem, make sure it's not yours also. Cop told me that they will be out at several junctions weekends through january. Looking for bicyclists not stopping and riding more than two a breast. Apparently, town council wants it done, and is documented on their website (of course i couldn't find it)
Miserable place.


----------



## YZ 343 (Oct 4, 2011)

The worlds a much safer place today. Criminal! 
I have a bunch of cop friends. Most of them aren't that hardline. But if they're being pressured to give tickets, you're out of luck.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## N184PM (Sep 11, 2011)

Yep, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Go get 'em coppers....................................those cyclists are such a menace to all good.









Nevermind the meth lab, they wouldn't have any money to pay a fine anyway.................


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Another case of misallocated law enforcement resources. Sad.

LA Hills is a stuffy and strange place anyhow. Their favorite local grocery store is Draeger's, I once went there wearing gym clothes, and got followed around the store by one the managers... I guess to his (small) mind I looked like I could possibly steal something... 

LAH is like 'get off my lawn' to the nth degree.
.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

It sucks that you got a ticket. It sounds like you basically stopped. Putting a food down is safer. I recommend following the free advise from Ticketassassin.com and do trial by letter. 

Yet, following the rules of the road and stopping as stop signs like all other road users sends a polite message to the people that we share the road with. Its also good training to do some intervals.


----------



## ClayFranklin (Dec 12, 2011)

I always stop at stop signs. It really slows me down since the other guys I ride with do not stop.
I know Saratoga will also ticket for not stopping even in residential areas.
Also be sure not to go through a crosswalk in downtown if there is a pedestrian still in it as this is a major thing the sheriff is looking for ever since someone was hit.


----------

